# Who wants to make the drive?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You guys on the east coast are going to get nailed it looks like! Any of you need any help?

Anyone from illinois want to make the drive over there? its closer than colorado!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;455508 said:


> You guys on the east coast are going to get nailed it looks like! Any of you need any help?
> 
> Anyone from illinois want to make the drive over there? its closer than colorado!


I'd be up for it except I think my door and mirror will fall off before I get there.
Christmas break is in a week then I don't have to go back until like January 7th.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

its going to snow here on saturday, cant go anywhere till its clear here.....


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

*Let's do it.*

You can meet me in Toledo.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey on the way can you guys hit my drive and sidewalks? I have to work my regular job this weekend and need it cleared by the time I get home!  Hey it's on the way just a short trip off I-70!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

stroker79;455508 said:


> You guys on the east coast are going to get nailed it looks like! Any of you need any help?
> 
> Anyone from illinois want to make the drive over there? its closer than colorado!


Have you made contact with someone who actually needs subs or are you planning to go there and figure it out then?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

id like to make contact with someone first. dont want to waste the time and money drivin for nothing.

I know people on here will need help, they just dont know it yet.


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

*Let's Do It*

What area did you have in mind? How soon would you leave? I have a couple of contacts in mind, just need to know what area we're going.


----------

